# Portuguese get-together at Salvaterra de Magos



## Pedro Rosa (20 May 2011)

Hi There,

Last weekend i went to a get-togheter at Salvaterra de Magos in Portugal to participate in a planted aquariuns contest. I took my camera and made the following movie. Nice images of the exposition.



Best Regards,
Pedro Rosa.


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2011)

Lindo!!! 


.


----------

